# Saltwater flats boats



## Smily (Nov 23, 2009)

well, just spent about 4 hours reading this website, plenty of info and thanks ahead.

So, what brought me here? I have a 12 foot John boat, like a gamefisher. Aluminum 3 feet wide, that I want to convert to a flats boat, a poling type boat.

Looking to make a saltwater flats boat out of it. I have decked and modified an Eldocraft III 17 footer in the past so I am not new to mods.

I have a few questions.
I plan to deck practically the whole boat.
Has anyone painted a deck with some kind of epoxy non skid type material, any pics?
Has anyone made a flats boat wilh poling platform?
Has anyone decked all the way to the top? no lip or anything for snags of flyline or cast net

Boat is going to be for solo fishing so not to concerned with tipping or top heavy.

Any one got any pics with a small gas powered motor with extended tiller?

Boat has some pinholes in bottom so i need to figure how to fill the holes.

Thanks ahead of time agsin.
Peace!


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome!

Read the builds here:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156

I would suggested reading all of them regardless of if you have a Mod-V or a Jon. Every thread has at least one idea you will appreciate. Most have many ideas that are great. Since everything can be done a dozen different ways you will have a nice library of nuggets to think on as you do your bild.

A few people have done no-skid I don't recall actual photo's in any of the builds but I know a few of them have discussions about the stuff. I believe everyone has been happy with it.

Another build used the F150 extend-a-bed aluminum frame "thing-a-ma-bob" to start a casting platform. It was pretty ingenious and it might give you an idea. 

Steel-flex is the product of choice for coating the bottom and filling pinhole leaks. You will find lots of info on it in numerous builds.


----------



## Smily (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I had not seen or read of the extend a cab for a poling platform. Thats a good one, I will search it up.

I did however read and view all of the builds that I could find including the links to Blogs or memebr webpages. 
A lot of material, some classy, some practical.

As for the painting of the edeck, I will be using plywood so, need to dewtermine a good topcoat that will adhere to plywoood and leave a nice professional look, (well, close to Pro :LOL2: 
Peace!


----------



## redphysher (Nov 24, 2009)

Smily,

Go take a look at this site. It is foam used on jet ski's and such you can purchase it in sheets and glue it down. My friend Kurt Loup ( https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10649 ) did his tin boat with this. I am going to use it on my boat too.

https://www.hydroturf.com/ 

Then you do not have to paint just water seal the wood really good.


----------



## cubanredneck (Nov 24, 2009)

I am in south fl. area and I fish the flats all the time on my 1436 tin flat bottom. I use a cooler as my polling platform and a 16 foot piece of bamboo as my poling pole as for a tiller extension I have a cheap one from wallmart that works great. My boat is low buck and very practical all the decking is made from foam sheets covered in duct tape and then a coat of fiberglass matt and resin. looks great and i never sanded it down so it has a ruff finish


----------



## redphysher (Nov 25, 2009)

cuban,

Can we get a picture of your boat? That sounds quite an interesting build.

thanks,


----------



## cubanredneck (Nov 25, 2009)

as soon as I can find the cable for my camera ( my wife lost the cable :roll: ) Ill post pics


----------



## Smily (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok, new plan of attack. I am selling 12 foot boat,, and another utility trailerI have , to fund a 15 foot JB.

I have found a another 12 footer but it has a 6 HP motor and a trailer on the cheap.
I will sell that 12 footer also to throw at the 15.

Then.......I will make into flats boat with raised deck that is practically level with the top of gunwales.

The boat will be 90 % decked with a small pocket for feet, poling platform, tiller drive with extended tiller handle, storage hatches etc. Finished with padded top.


----------



## Smily (Dec 1, 2009)

A concept picture, no carpet though covered with neoprene padding or something that rinses easily


----------



## Zum (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks pretty slick,nothing to trip on.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like my boat.


----------



## tailgrabber (Dec 3, 2009)

I like it.


----------

